# Retrotinas de los años 70



## Anónimo222 (24 Abr 2017)

MUERTOS...


----------



## extremenho (24 Abr 2017)

Siempre ha gustado el mismo tipo de chica delgadita y femenina, la misma de las fotos.

Delgada, esbelta sin estar marcada asquerosa, buen pubis, melena, guapas.

Lo de que antes gustaban las gordas más era una mentira como una catedral que se basa en la venus de milo, las 3 gracias y chorradas sin fundamento.


----------



## Anónimo222 (24 Abr 2017)

... Y ENTERRADOS.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (24 Abr 2017)

Y lo bueno es que esas chortincitas de los setenta tenían sus buenos matojos. Mira a Demi Moore que pizpireta.


----------



## Ghost hunter (24 Abr 2017)

Joder que piernas :´(








*MUERTOS HIJOS DE PUTA, MUERTOS ESTAMOS NOSOTROS*


----------



## Sr.nadie (24 Abr 2017)

extremenho dijo:


> Siempre ha gustado el mismo tipo de chica delgadita y femenina, la misma de las fotos.
> 
> Delgada, esbelta sin estar marcada asquerosa, buen pubis, melena, guapas.
> 
> Lo de que antes gustaban las gordas más era una mentira como una catedral que se basa en la venus de milo, las 3 gracias y chorradas sin fundamento.



Me he follado a todo tipo de mujeres y de muchas nacionalidades) , pero la mejor es una regordeta (con diferencia) que no volví a quedar por miedo -literal-que se preñase.


----------



## Knight who says ni (24 Abr 2017)

Anónimo222 dijo:


>



joer, no sé que es peor, los gemelos de estornino de la de la izquierda o la pinta de bujarrón del gacho

A la rubia sí le daba sí (a la rubia de la derecha)


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 Abr 2017)

El rabo como un gaseoducto bielorruso


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (24 Abr 2017)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Y lo bueno es que esas chortincitas de los setenta tenían sus buenos matojos. Mira a Demi Moore que pizpireta.



Joer...


----------



## Kalipso_borrado (24 Abr 2017)

BrigitteBardotina


----------



## Vorsicht (24 Abr 2017)

Me pareció ver a Álvaro de Marichalar en una foto?


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Abr 2017)

Poner tías en pelotas de una vez, coño!!.

Qué mariconada es esta de poner revistas de bragas, eso lo compraban las viejas. Los tios de esa época ya se la cascaban con el playboy y el penthouse, y salian buenas hembras...







Eso sí que són dos buenos pitones, y con un buén matojo de propina.


----------



## Tons of Latunes (25 Abr 2017)

la perfeccion, Marisol





que carita


----------



## Bremen (25 Abr 2017)

Stefania Sandrelli


----------



## Cormac (25 Abr 2017)

Voy a darme una vuelta con el Delorean.


----------



## Sennaquerib (25 Abr 2017)

Jran jilo. Buscaré unas fotos que tengo por ahí para aportar.







Melafo a pezuña de camello!


----------



## visaman (25 Abr 2017)

estas mas salido que un obelisco


----------



## BillyJoe (25 Abr 2017)

Chortinas... casi todas tienen sus buenos veinti y.

Eso si, melasfo a todas.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (25 Abr 2017)

---------- Post added 25-abr-2017 at 11:59 ----------


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (25 Abr 2017)

ienso: ienso: ienso: ienso: Let's all chant!!
[youtube]AZWrcmxU5CY[/youtube]
No es sólo que estuvieran buenas; las mujeres de la era pre-internet se movían más, mejor y con muchas más ganas.


----------



## Straton (25 Abr 2017)

Gong Show: The Popsicle Twins (aka "Have You Got A Nickle?") - YouTube

---------- Post added 25-abr-2017 at 15:21 ----------

ahora son tu abuela


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (25 Abr 2017)

Paradójicamente, este hilo resuelve la cuestión de por qué no vemos viajeros en el tiempo en el presente. No es que la tecnología sea imposible de desarrollar, sino que, el que la desarrolla, se vuelve a finales de los 60, destruye la máquina del tiempo, y ya no vuelve nunca más. Y es que de aquí en adelante sólo vamos a ir a peor.

Por cierto, Columbia en 1975 también cuenta como chortina, ¿no? (en el video, a partir de los dos minutos):
[youtube]tkplPbd2f60[/youtube]
Claro que ahora que lo pienso, Susan Sarandon de aquella también estaba requetebién:
[youtube]JKMpRikJeLI[/youtube]


----------



## transportesfulgencio (25 Abr 2017)

Todo muere menos ducati.


----------



## kopke (25 Abr 2017)

Tías buenas, sin la mirada de las mil pollas, sin carrusel y sin empoderar. Es el paraíso.


----------



## lacuentaatras (25 Abr 2017)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> ienso: ienso: ienso: ienso: Let's all chant!!
> [youtube]AZWrcmxU5CY[/youtube]
> No es sólo que estuvieran buenas; las mujeres de la era pre-internet se movían más, mejor y con muchas más ganas.



qué sutil el puto video...

¿les veis el potorro?...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (25 Abr 2017)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> qué sutil el puto video...
> 
> ¿les veis el potorro?...



...pa que luego digan que antes todo el mundo era mas recatado y tal, los cojones, vaya.

En fin, a lo que venia - Nadiuska se merecera al menos un post, no?
[youtube]E6WPDBO9Fo8[/youtube]

ienso: Por lo que esta sugiriendo youtube, parece que en los 70, el nivel estaba bien alto!
[youtube]oPN-PjzQT-4[/youtube]


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Abr 2017)

qué morbazo tenía la Susan Sarandon joder y menudas tetas


----------



## FinancialAsset (25 Abr 2017)

Joder buenas tetas!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Abr 2017)

La princesa jovencita de Conan 2ª parte me ponía muy palote.







Aunque a la que hacía de "mala" también le daba su ración...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (25 Abr 2017)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La princesa jovencita de Conan 2ª parte me ponía muy palote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahem, Conan el destructor es de los 80. Este hilo es de mujeres de los 70, no de los 80 ni de los 60. Que si vamos a ello, podriamos tambien incluir a Sharon Tate (en los 60):
[youtube]r1Ts1xCJ0Cg[/youtube]


----------



## Billy Ray (25 Abr 2017)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Ahem, Conan el destructor es de los 80. Este hilo es de mujeres de los 70, no de los 80 ni de los 60. Que si vamos a ello, podriamos tambien incluir a Sharon Tate (en los 60):
> [youtube]r1Ts1xCJ0Cg[/youtube]



Bueno, Susan Sarandon se puede considerar de los 80, realmente en los 70 no era muy conocida. Pero tienes razón, Conan no se vale, lo que pasa es que hace poco que la volví a ver y recordé a la rubia.


----------



## Pio Pio (25 Abr 2017)

Y la Ornella Muti, tenía unos ojos...para comerle tol coño.::


----------



## ExCurrante (25 Abr 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Voy a darme una vuelta con el Delorean.



A ver si seras tú, tu propio padre.


----------



## Schenker (27 Abr 2017)

Subo este hilo tan interesante con un poco de música:

Middle Of The Road - Chirpy Chirpy Cheep Cheep 1971 HQ - YouTube

---------- Post added 27-abr-2017 at 17:34 ----------

Y un poco más de chicas pizpiretas con buenos jamones:

Van McCoy & Pan's People » Do the Hustle (1975) - YouTube


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (16 May 2017)

Otro zas en toda la boca para los que piensan que las chortinas son un acontecimiento reciente. No sólo es falso, sino que además las chortinas de antes bailaban mucho mejor (y no tenían ni tatuajes ni piercings).
[youtube]TlTKhPkZSJo[/youtube]
Por si a alguien le interesa, la chortina es Liz Derringer, mujer de Rick Derringer, cantante del grupo.


----------



## proletario (16 May 2017)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Otro zas en toda la boca para los que piensan que las chortinas son un acontecimiento reciente. No sólo es falso, sino que además las chortinas de antes bailaban mucho mejor (y no tenían ni tatuajes ni piercings).
> [youtube]TlTKhPkZSJo[/youtube]
> Por si a alguien le interesa, la chortina es Liz Derringer, mujer de Rick Derringer, cantante del grupo.



Lo de bailar sin sujetador con esas peras que se aguantas solas es subliiiiiiiime.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (16 May 2017)

proletario dijo:


> Lo de bailar sin sujetador con esas peras que se aguantas solas es subliiiiiiiime.



Lo paradójico es que la gente no recuerde cómo vestían las mujeres de aquella. ienso: Las que vestían así, que ahora son madres y abuelas, se quejan de que sus hijas o nietas se vistan de la misma manera....

Otro video con segmentos de una serie que empezó en el 79:
[youtube]fvJ4piENAYQ[/youtube]


----------



## burro_sabio (16 May 2017)

extremenho dijo:


> Siempre ha gustado el mismo tipo de chica delgadita y femenina, la misma de las fotos.
> 
> Delgada, esbelta sin estar marcada asquerosa, buen pubis, melena, guapas.
> 
> Lo de que antes gustaban las gordas más era una mentira como una catedral que se basa en la venus de milo, las 3 gracias y chorradas sin fundamento.



subnormal en los 50s gustaban voluptuosas.

lo de la obsesion por la delgadez comenzo en los 70s.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 May 2017)

Asi me gustan a mi

con todos sus pelitos en su sitio !!

antes eran peludas

antes eran mujeres de verdad, y no putas barbies :no:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (16 May 2017)

burro_sabio dijo:


> subnormal en los 50s gustaban voluptuosas.
> 
> lo de la obsesion por la delgadez comenzo en los 70s.



ienso:
Interesante observación - sólo corregiría que más bien en los 60. Ejemplos: Rachel Welch y Sharon Tate, que ya he puesto antes.





Así como Jane Fonda:


----------



## Indignado (16 May 2017)

burro_sabio dijo:


> subnormal en los 50s gustaban voluptuosas.
> 
> *lo de la obsesion por la delgadez comenzo en los 70s.*



Falso , en los años 20 el ideal de belleza era las *Flappers* : mujeres con cuerpo de niña (pocas curbas ,pechos pequeños) y pelo corto.


----------



## sinosuke (16 May 2017)

Chortinas pizpiretas en 1957-1960


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (16 May 2017)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (17 May 2017)

sinosuke dijo:


> Chortinas pizpiretas en 1957-1960



:8: Jopetas, demoledor documento grafico! 8:
En fin, a lo que venía:


Connor dijo:


> Madonna comparada con ellas , no les llega a la suela de los zapatos..
> 
> Agnetha turning her back to the Camera - YouTube


----------



## Giles Amaury (17 May 2017)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Claro que ahora que lo pienso, Susan Sarandon de aquella también estaba requetebién:
> [youtube]JKMpRikJeLI[/youtube]



Ahora es su hija la que sigue la gloriosa tradición familiar de estar requetebién:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (17 May 2017)

En "La Fuga de Logan", de 1976, también salían buenas retortinas, a descatar Farrah Fawcet y Jenny Agutter :
[youtube]FfDdbrF2bec[/youtube]


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (6 Oct 2017)

Curioso. Esta retortina tenía 16 años en esta foto, sacada en 1975:





Así que ahora tendrá unos 48 años, y posiblemente vaya por ahí quejándose de que las chicas de hoy en día llevan pantalones _demasiado_ cortos...

Nunca dejará de sorprenderme lo selectiva que es la memoria de la gente... ienso:


----------



## GwendyP (6 Oct 2017)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Curioso. Esta retortina tenía 16 años en esta foto, sacada en 1975:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falla los cálculos amigo, esta Choltina debe estar ahora casi en los 60!

Enviado desde mi Energy Phone Neo Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (6 Oct 2017)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Y lo bueno es que esas chortincitas de los setenta tenían sus buenos matojos. Mira a Demi Moore que pizpireta.



Lo veo y lo subo a
















Aka


----------



## Knight who says ni (6 Oct 2017)

todas estarán ya muertas o superderroidas... puta vida


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (6 Oct 2017)

:Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Gran jilo.

Lo peor de las mujeres actuales no es la ropa, es que son poco femeninas y muy vulgares. Compiten entre ellas a ver cuál es más chabacana. ::


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Oct 2017)

sinosuke dijo:


> Chortinas pizpiretas en 1957-1960



Estaría bien tener las fotos de ahora.
Me ha recordado a un monólogo de Castella donde dice que estaría bien tener el teléfono de estas para en su vejez llamarlas y decirles: no nos sentimos tan guapas ahora, ¿verdad?


----------



## Anónimo222 (7 Oct 2017)




----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (7 Oct 2017)

Estábamos, estamos y estaremos MUERTOS.


----------



## Leovigildo (7 Oct 2017)

Datem dijo:


> Estábamos, estamos y estaremos MUERTOS.



Solo puedo decir:

Soy el novio de la muerteeee....

Que triste todo.


----------



## eltonelero (7 Oct 2017)

Lo mejor de esa época que al no haber fotos digitales, ni hinternec ni al ser modelo una profesión seria/prestigio, hasta la mas guapa de esas retrotinas se lo tenia menos creido que una chica joven normal de nuestra época.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (7 Oct 2017)

Pues yo veo de todo, cameltoes, carrillos de culo asomaos, posturas lascivas y lujuriosas, :X:X, eso sí, no hacen alarde desde los 13 años.


----------



## FinancialAsset (7 Oct 2017)

Estaban muy buenas!! Juventuzzz divino tesoro.


----------



## Leovigildo (7 Oct 2017)

Otra cosa que me hace sentir doblemente muerto y derroído es que en las fotos se percibe cierto optimismo de fondo y no el nihilismo materialista de mierda de ahora. Tampoco se ven muzzies, ni kebabs, ni cultural enrichment a saco paco.

Todos esos momentos se perderán como lágrimas en la lluvia :´(


----------



## Bremen (7 Oct 2017)

las fotos de arriba del todo, las chicas en bikini en B/N son de la peli italiana *Poveri ma belli*, de Dino Risi, por si a alguien le interesa.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (12 Nov 2017)

Veamos, Brigitte Bardot nació en el 34, así que esta foto debió de ser tomada entre, digamos, 1952 y 1964. La pongo en este hilo porque no me consta que haya de retrortinas de los 50 o 60; pero aquí algo no cuaja. Resumiendo: El chortinismo es muy anterior de lo que nos quieren hacer creer las madres y las abuelas de las practicantes actuales. ienso:



refugee dijo:


>



Otra:






Edito: Estremecedor documento gráfico del 51-52:






Vamos, que no habría Instagram, pero se hacía lo que buenamente se podía...


----------



## Spieluhr (12 Nov 2017)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Veamos, Brigitte Bardot nació en el 34, así que esta foto debió de ser tomada entre, digamos, 1952 y 1964. La pongo en este hilo porque no me consta que haya de retrortinas de los 50 o 60; pero aquí algo no cuaja. Resumiendo: El chortinismo es muy anterior de lo que nos quieren hacer creer las madres y las abuelas de las practicantes actuales. ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de ir descalzas lo descubrieron la Bardot y otras actrices del norte cuando iban a Cannes y veían a las chortines locales caminar así, pensaron que era una moda local y las copiaron. Pero como leí hace un tiempo, una señora (chortine por entonces) decía que iban descalzas porque no tenían dinero para calzado. Que ya les hubiera gustado ir con zapatos.


----------



## Polirisitas (12 Nov 2017)

Las mugueres por regla jeneral son pura VANIDAC, eso sí que entrepanes más ricos se gastan las muy putas


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (16 Nov 2017)

Esto ya está pasando de castaño oscuro; más evidencias fotográficas de muheras enseñando cachito bastante antes de los 70; en 1930 (para la Fashion Week en Nueva York):





Y el equipo de natación por relevos de Reino Unido en las Olimpiadas... de 1912, en Suecia (nótese el contraste de la ropa con la charo-entrenadora) (Por cierto, llevaron el oro):





Esta sí que es de 1970 (anunciando el Porsche Tapiro):





Muheres en ropa de baño de 1920:





Elsie Connor, campeona de boxeo irlandesa, en 1931:





Francesa en la playa en 1925:





Zelda Boden, artista circense, en 1922:





Introducción al posado épico en 1946:





Camel Toe en 1940:





Sueca tocando bayoneta en 1970:





Glenda Kemp haciendo la danza de la serpiente en 1970:





Mujera persa en 1968:





Camareras de CarHop en EEUU, durante los 40 (otros disfraces populares eran animadoras o sencillamente un bikini):





Azafatas de Pacific Southwest Airline en 1973. Los uniformes de aquella eran así, botas incluídas.


----------



## MAUSER (16 Nov 2017)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Y el equipo de natación por relevos de Reino Unido en las Olimpiadas... de 1912, en Suecia (nótese el contraste de la ropa con la charo-entrenadora) (Por cierto, llevaron el oro):




Y no se van a llevar el oro??? quillo... El de la derecha es un tío con peluca.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Nov 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> Y no se van a llevar el oro??? quillo... *El de la derecha es un tío con peluca*.



Si no fuera por las caderas, juraría que sí


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (16 Nov 2017)

La evidencia fotográfica más antigua de Chortinas, datada en 1937, en Toronto (así que pagadle una fanta a una canadiense en reconocimiento por su contribución a la Humanidad):





Evelyn Nesbit en 1901:





Danesas en la playa en 1932:





Francesa demostrando lo bien que va la combinación de bicicleta y falda en 1920:





Anne Lee Patterson (Que ganaría el Miss America ese mismo año), en 1931:





Micheline Bernardini, enseñando el primer bikini diseñado por Louis Reard, en 1946:





Flappers de 1922:





Y 1926:





Una francesa en 1920:





Jopetas con la reina de Irán en 1942 (Fawzia bint Fuad de Egipto):





Dos showgirls en 1950:





Más francesas en los años 20:















Una japonesa en una cinta mecánica en 1957:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (16 Nov 2017)

Camille Clifford en 1903:






Americanas en los años 20:





y 30:





Que por cierto había quien iba ya a broncearse artificialmente:






Así era Egipto en los 50:






En 1969 ya había faldas cortas y transparencias:


----------



## loquesubebaja (16 Nov 2017)

Estamos muertos, joder, MUERTOS.


----------



## Cormac (16 Nov 2017)

En 1969 ya había faldas cortas y transparencias:






Sexo sin virus del Sida MANDA
Píldoras anticonceptivas MANDAN
Amor libre MANDA
LSD como si fueran pastillas juanola MANDAN
Liberación de la mujer MANDA 
Festival de Woodstock MANDA
Sectas a lo Richard Manson MANDA
Follar sin miedo a posterior denuncia MANDA
Hasta tú, BETILLA que me estás leyendo hubieras follado en esa época. No había tanto ALFA en esa época para tanta guarra.
JODEROS!


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (16 Nov 2017)

Me consuela saber que nuestros abuelos y bisabuelos también estaban muertos, MUERTOS

TNB


----------



## Berserk (16 Nov 2017)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Poner tías en pelotas de una vez, coño!!.
> 
> Qué mariconada es esta de poner revistas de bragas, eso lo compraban las viejas. Los tios de esa época ya se la cascaban con el playboy y el penthouse, y salian buenas hembras...
> 
> ...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (5 Dic 2017)

Ewa Aulin, a principio de los 70 - parece ser que fue en esta época cuando las escandinavas se dieron a conocer internacionalmente como tías potables (con esto quiero decir que no pasó sólamente en España).

Por cierto que un día de estos habrá que abrir un hilo dedicado a las flappers, que también es un tema interesante:


----------



## mostacho_borrado (5 Dic 2017)

buen hilo cojones.


----------



## Cesare$pada (5 Dic 2017)




----------



## Manoliko (5 Dic 2017)

Anónimo222 dijo:


>



Que pocas chicas como esta se ven hoy día. Con esta tonalidad de pelo rubio claro natural y con esas facciones tan germánicas. Pero ni siquiera en los países anglosajones, las rubias están desapareciendo.


----------



## mogollon (5 Dic 2017)

falta la mujer que enamoró a una generación

Jacqueline Bisset - YouTube

Jacqueline Bisset

Jacqueline Bisset Tribute - YouTube


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (7 Dic 2017)

mogollon dijo:


> falta la mujer que enamoró a una generación
> 
> Jacqueline Bisset - YouTube
> 
> ...









Anda, mira que olvidarme de poner a Tony Basil con su versión de una canción de 1979 (...las mujeres de 39 años de aquella no eran como las de ahora!):
[youtube]d4tYudQdhCE[/youtube]

Para compensar que el video es de principios de los 80, dejo esta foto de Mary Tyler Moore en 1960:





Y esta otra de Judi Dench en 1966:





Como día Helen Mirren:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (1 Feb 2018)




----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (1 Feb 2018)

Retrotina pizpireta + muscle car para no morirrrrrr...


----------



## Cuak Cuak (1 Feb 2018)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


>



Esta no es retrotina de los 70 ni de coña... La calidad de la imagen, los dientes, las cejas, el pelo, el maquillaje, el lenguaje corporal... Todo revela que ha nacido en la década de los 90 y tiene el whatsapp petado de pagafantas.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Feb 2018)

mogollon dijo:


> *falta la mujer que enamoró a una generación*
> 
> Jacqueline Bisset - YouTube
> 
> ...




A una y a dos.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (15 Feb 2018)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Esta no es retrotina de los 70 ni de coña... La calidad de la imagen, los dientes, las cejas, el pelo, el maquillaje, el lenguaje corporal... Todo revela que ha nacido en la década de los 90 y tiene el whatsapp petado de pagafantas.



No estoy convendio de lo que dices. Fíjate en la textura del vestido y en los pendientes; no he visto eso en muchos, muchos años. En cuanto a la calidad de la foto, se nos olvida muy frecuentemente que las cámaras que había antes de las cámaras digitales no iba a píxeles, con lo que la calidad era superior.

Y en cuanto al posado, pelo, etc, estás cayendo en la errónea idea de que esto es algo moderno. Para nada. El momento álgido del Instagrameo se alcanzó en los 50. Más específicamente: Con la mismísima Betty Page, que a día de hoy sigue siendo jodidamente insuperable:
[youtube]_g82PN4eENU[/youtube]

En fin, a lo que venía:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (15 Feb 2018)

Creo que estoy mezclando de los 70 con de los 80... ienso:


----------



## Maxinquaye (15 Feb 2018)

*A PELÍSIMO*

*HÁGASE*

*CÚMPLASE*

Taluec.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (6 Abr 2018)

No entiendo por qué, pero los algoritmos de youtube no dejan de recomendarme que vea este video (grabado en el 75, y que, si no estaba ya en el hilo, debería):
[youtube]5DkQBPpun0M[/youtube]
Bueno, en cualquier caso, es un buen motivo para reflotar el hilo. Eso sí, con sugerencias como esta; luego que no se quejen de que las derroídas mujeras nacidas en los 70 lo ven, se sienten MUERTAS, JODER, MUERTAS!! y deciden que shorts a ras de pelitos o... sartas de tiros en las sedes de youtube! ::
*Tragic YouTube shooting casts new light on creators’ “adpocalypse” complaints [Updated] - Alleged shooter left a video behind with complaints about revenue. What’s going on?*
Tragic YouTube shooting casts new light on creators
Edito y añado: _"Adpocalypse now"_, dicen en el artículo. El horror... el horror...


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (6 Abr 2018)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


>



Fake. En aquellos años las tías tenían cejas, no calcomanías.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Abr 2018)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Fake. En aquellos años las tías tenían cejas, no calcomanías.



Las cejas de hilito causaron furor en los primeros 70.
Incluso algunas se las arrancaban y las pintaban con un boli.


----------



## Challenger_borrado (6 Abr 2018)

de aquellos polvos estos lodos


----------



## vintvolt (20 Jun 2018)

Me he topado con esta magnífica retrotina alemana, Marion Michael. Adquirió popularidad en el '56 por protagonizar "Liane Jungle Goddess" "Liane, das Mädchen aud dem Urwald" donde interpretaba a una especie de Tarzán versión femenina.
:o:o:o


----------



## ZUM (21 Jun 2018)

1967

"La Collectionneuse" Haydée - YouTube

morid una vez más


----------



## Piotr (21 Jun 2018)

Lo siento pero ninguna, repito NINGUNA supera a Alizeé como pizpireta


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Jun 2018)

Piotr dijo:


> Lo siento pero ninguna, repito NINGUNA supera a Alizeé como pizpireta





Hay muchas que la superan.


----------



## Hyperion (21 Jun 2018)

Aquí dejo algunas retrosartenes de los años 70...antes de Cristo!! sartencitas full-ceramic:

























AVE CHORTINAS, MORITURI TE SALUTANT, VIVI MORTUIS JODER


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (21 Jun 2018)

Hyperion dijo:


> Aquí dejo algunas retrosartenes de los años 70...antes de Cristo!! sartencitas full-ceramic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los romanos ya conocían los shorts...

Villa Casale MANDA.


----------



## Anónimo222 (27 Sep 2018)

The McCoys - Hang On Sloopy (1965?) Featuring: Liz Brewer - YouTube


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (16 Ene 2019)

Retomando la historia detrás detrás de esta foto (primera prueba fotográfica del chortinismo):





Fue todo arreglado por el fotógrafo. Más fotos de la sesión:




















Origen de la foto:
Digitized Photographs By Fonds & Series


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (20 Nov 2019)

Esta es una foto de Michelle Pfeiffer en 1980, pero me parece lo suficientemente relevante como para reflotar el hilo. Aunque sólo sea por recordar a todo el mundo que los pantalones cortos (y por extensión, las chortinas) son bastante más antiguos de lo que la gente se piensa.





Edito: me acabo de dar cuenta de que esta foto estaba puesta en la página anterior. Debería de revisitar el hilo más a menudo!!


----------



## Aeneas (20 Nov 2019)

Y ahora nos levantamos con estas noticias:

Adiós a las azafatas en la Fórmula 1: "No es adecuado con las normas sociales actuales"

Y lo peor es que lo llaman progreso...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (2 Feb 2020)




----------



## Cormac (3 Abr 2020)




----------



## Cormac (21 Jun 2020)

1950. Hace ya 70 años se veía esto fuera de España.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (21 Jun 2020)

MOARRRRRR, QUIERO MOARRRRRRRRR!!!!!!

Gran hilo, por cierto.


----------



## Sir Connor (21 Jun 2020)

Ahora hemos evolucionado......


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 Jun 2020)

¿Os dais cuenta que estáis poniendo fotos de vuestras madres y en algún caso abuelas?


----------



## Glokta (21 Jun 2020)

brutal, y que una kay parker te enseña a comerte felpuditos. la autentica salud


----------



## Sir Connor (21 Jun 2020)

Ya , solo oirlas hablar ya vomitas.....


----------



## Cormac (11 Jul 2020)

Esta es de los ochenta.


----------



## Cormac (29 Jul 2020)




----------



## Cormac (29 Jul 2020)




----------



## Rescatador (29 Jul 2020)

Victoria estuvo allí: Flores entre flores: Sara Montiel y Marujita Diaz

lunes, 10 de diciembre de 2012







Hay reportajes que deberían ser publicados de nuevo cada 16 años...

Sarita Montiel se refugia en Marujita tras la muerte de su madre. No puedo ni imaginar como prepararon esta sesión de fotos, en especial la foto de pechugonas con botas: "Anda nena ponte la bota alta, saca pata, saca pechuga y pon la carita esa nuestra de mujer ingenuosa...". Acabo de acuñar este nuevo termino (ahora llamaré a la RAE) con el que dominar esa apertura de boca de "hago como que no me entero de nada pero he ido y venido más veces que el péndulo de Focault." 







Como dice en los magnificos pies de fotos Sara se encuentra destrozada, recluida y sin querer alternar ni recibir. Aquí Sara nos da una lección magistral: El luto, queridas, no esta reñido con el rimel, el gloss, la botaza y la cacha.

Es importante destacar, además del dolor y la pasión de las fotos, el aporte expresionista de Marujita que nos recuerda a los maquillajes y la poses de "El gabinete del doctor Caligari" en versión castiza. Observad con que maestría gestual mira a su amiga mientras extiende el brazo hacia la perrita que nos mira tiernamente mientras piensa: "¿porque me ha tocado a mi esto?, yo quería ser perra de patio..."







Esta imagen podría titularse Flores entre flores... Que Marujita maneja parneses es consabido por todas pero este arreglo floral es digno de un hogar diseñado por Joaquín Torres. Por no hablar del papel pintado que se entrevé por la escalera. 







He dejado para el final esta bella estampa de amistad. Me gustaría volver a destacar la pluma de la persona que redacto los pies de foto: Marujita, con melena larga y Sarita, con peluca. El resto del texto es deconcertante ¿cual es el estilo de Marujita?¿cual es la técnica de Sarita?...¿Quién ha combinado así esas telas?...

Como sabéis mi ética periodística me impide falsear la realidad. Me encantaría pensar que siguen siendo tal que así: pizpiretas y alocadas, guapas y sensuales... Pero el tiempo pasa para todos, lo único que queda de ellas es la peluca de Sara...









Publicado por Victoria Ascanio en 3:56 Enviar por correo electrónicoEscribe un blogCompartir con TwitterCompartir con FacebookCompartir en Pinterest
Etiquetas: Marujita, Marujita Diaz, my old magazines, Sara montiel


> 6 comentarios:
> 
> Yzma10 de diciembre de 2012, 9:17
> bravo!!! bravo!!! qué haríamos sin tus valiosos incunables?! Qué injusto es el tiempo... Sara tiene pinta de: venía monísima de la muerte pero me ha llovido del taxi aquí y se me ha ido la laca de la peluca y las capas de titanlux que suelo llevar, por no decir de las uñas color muto a iguana en un momento... en fin, dejemos las actuales que las tenemos muy requetevistas. El reportaje de sara y marujita metidas a grecas no tiene cálculo, y estoy completamente de acuerdo Victoria... quién ha escrito esos pies de fotos?! jajaja. Yo cuando cumpla los 36 también quiero un reportaje de esta guisa... voy a comprarme unas botas ahora mismo!
> ...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (27 Ago 2020)

Pues aprovechando que acabo de terminar de ver El Horror de Frankenstein, de 1970, dejo unas foticas de Veronica Carlson:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (27 Ago 2020)

...y dejo unas foticas también de Kate O´Mara, que también salé en la película (...que dá gusto verla!)


----------



## Cicciolino (27 Ago 2020)

Los vírgenes sois tan lelos que pensáis que habéis inventao la sopa de ajo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Ago 2020)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> ... Y ENTERRADOS.



Y los felpudos que se encontraba uno en esa epoca.


----------



## Zappa (27 Ago 2020)

Jenny Agutter en "La Fuga de Logan" (1976)

Esto si que es pizpiretismo retrofuturista setentero.

















Qué ojazos, joder.

Y no nos perdamos tampoco a Farrah Fawcett en la misma película:


----------



## Anónimo222 (20 Oct 2020)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (29 Abr 2021)

Dian Parkinson.... casi ná!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (3 Jun 2021)

Por cierto que hoy terminé de ver The Silent Partner, de 1978, y muy buenas todas las retrortinas setenteras, por cierto. Y magnífico matojo que se ve también, vaya.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (4 Jul 2021)

Estremecedor documento, este video de 1977:

El 100% de las retrotinas entre el público que sale en él están petables. Increíble, como ha devolucionado la especie.


----------



## Cormac (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## Cormac (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## davitin (29 Dic 2021)

Muy buen hilo.



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (10 May 2022)




----------



## Cormac (9 Ene 2023)

Zaragoza. Año 1981. Ni tan mal.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (9 Ene 2023)

G0000000000000000000d pieces


----------

